# 2012 MS Turkey Pictures. Let see them



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

10 1/2" beard, 3/4" spurs


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ttt

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Bow 9.5" beard 7/8" spurs. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TRKYKLR (May 11, 2012)

Kinda slow spring, but still pretty good. I'm extremely fortunate to be able to turkey hunt 6 days a week for about 8 weeks. Ended up killing 7 (SC and GA) myself and called up 3 more that were killed. The one my son killed was a pretty nice bird. I don't take many pictures anymore, but did take a couple.

Mike

My son's...
















A couple of mine...
























My season...


----------



## Rubenwest (Mar 8, 2011)

Had a great hunt Tuesday morning! Had two hens come out with the dominant Tom, but he was too far out and wouldn't break from his girls. Then a second tom came out within range and he was an old boy! I could see plenty of beard so I put the bead on him and dropped the hammer. Not the big guy but still a 9 3/4" bead and both spurs over 1 1/2"! My personal best! His fan was all beat up from years of battle. Taking my buddy out tomorrow to try and get within range of the big guy. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Very Nice Pictures, Nice looking birds.. Less than two weeks left, still time to bag that Tom... Family pulled off the sweep again for the 2nd time.. With a busy wife and a full time college daughter its not always the easiest thing to do..Along with these it's been a banner year, with a couple first timers including my daughters boyfriend harvesting there first bird. 

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

25 pounds,1 inch spurs,and 10inch beard.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

22 pounds,3/4 inch spurs and 10.5 inch beard.










These are Cananadian birds from my farm.


----------

